# Questions about the Archos 70B Honeycomb 3.2



## xarmok7

I know Archos doesn't have the best reputation, but I don't know any tablet that has the honeycomb 3.2, the Google market for what is supposed to e $199. I think the 70B appears to be a major upgrade and I want to read some more reviews (in regards to its screen issues, durability, flash compatibility and reliability), but I have no idea where else to find them or when the 70b is coming to the US market.

Is the 7ob (70B) hc 3.2 still going to be $199 and released in January (US)? Originally, this was supposed to compete with Kindle Fire and in PC World was supposed to be under $200 and run hc 3.2 with the actual Android market instead of a generic market here: Archos Announces Sub-$200 Android Honeycomb Tablet | PCWorld. I went to the web site and they are comparing it to the galaxy tab here: ARCHOS which is almost double the price depending on where you go (and that was not the galaxy tab's original original price)? 

It's now touting its web cam and being a Google certified tablet it comes with google voice, maps, calendar, etc., here: http://www.archos.com/products/ta/archo ... us&lang=en and having all these other features as opposed to the Kindle Fire.

I did also find this from Archos 70b $199 Honeycomb tablet with Android Market – video - Liliputing, which in the video the guy says it's available now and it is $199. 

Also, I asked Archos customer service, who I am pretty sure know absolutely nothing about their products and they said that it's now coming out in spring and another person said any day now. 

So, if anyone knows what the deal is, could they respond, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Shotgun4

OK, I've had my fare share of tablets, mostly 7 inch. I started with an archos 70 IT and now have the Acer a100. Now archos products are nice and the screen has improved greatly. But you choice of the archos 70b, idk. It has nice specs except the single core. There are some others you should take into consideration. One is another archos products called the G9. It is a great tablet and the Turbo version is just amazing. Next my experiance with the blackberry Playbook was also very good, but not being able to have most of my favourite parts of my android experiance in a tablet along with tethering cost me to go back to android. But I loved the true multitasking, that was just amazing. Maybe with the 2.0 update coming out if we can find a way to port android experiances over, I might go back. I have tried a few 10 inch tablets including the galaxy tab but just don't like the size. And I found that the screen tends to LAG more with being clocked to 1GHz even with a dual or even the Quad core. I am now with the Acer a100, the device performance is amazing. The screen is also great, I bet you have read some bad reviews on it about the screen but the only really bad angle is at 120 degrees, and why would you be looking at the screen from that angle anyways. But when a quad core tab cones out in 7 inch I my upgrade.

Overall, I would not chose the archos 70b if you want future updates aka ICS, if you want fast performance I would, and future updates, and an overall better experience I would not buy that tablet. I put out another $50 extra and go for a dual core tablet like the archos G9 Turbo or the blackberry Playbook if you don't mind missing out on android for a few more months. The Acer a100 is nice and in another month or two claimed great 7 inch and 10 inch tablets are one the way. 

Its a personal choice. I guess you will have to experiment and play Raoul's with different devices like me to find the right one for you. 

Link at tablet comparison..

http://zapp5.staticworld.net/images...re_comparison_chart_use-only-this-one-5220696

http://www.tabletpccomparison.net


----------



## xarmok7

I looked into the G9 turbo and it's almost $400 which is double the price. I thought to have honeycomb 3.2 and half the price seemed to be a good deal and it had good stats. I was waiting for more reviews. What is it about 70b that makes you think it's a bad egg? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Shotgun4

Well, It all depends on what you want the device for. If you want to play the games, high quality games, the single core just won't do it, and honeycomb will have lots of lag. If you want it for work/school, you will need good multitasking capabilities, 512ram just won't do it for you. Overall it will have lag no matter what, android always dose but you will just have more. 

I would try to expand your price range a bit higher for a better investment.

Again here are some options...

The Turbo is $299, with dual core, and 1gb ram, overall the extra $80 gives you alot more options. 

I would check out the Acer iconia tab series as they are good products. And are on sale at bestbuy. 

The HTC Flyer is single for but at 1.5Ghz you can get more out of it. 

*** Now if you can hold out on buying a tablet for 1 to 2 more months Asus is releasing a Unbelievable tablet at $250.

Its called the Asus Memo 370T. Its 7inch, Quad core, 16gb storage, 1gb ram. It is amazing. I will be buying one to test out for sure, but is have no front facing camera, so I am holding out for a bit. But if you have no need for the front facing cam, then that tablet will be your best bet.

Good luck choosing. 

Link... Check out this tablet!! !

www.techland.time.com/2012/01/13/asus-memo-370t-the-7-inch-quad-core-250-dream-tablet/


----------



## xarmok7

Thanks, for the advice, I will check into the Acer. For 50 dollars more and a much better device, I can wait a couple of months. Edit Asus not Acer has a much better reputation than Archos. I didn't check out the article, yet actually I just got my appendix out:-(. 

I am not going for games, at all. I would like to use it to watch a movie once in awhile from netflix, surf the web, some chatting on skype, texting, e-mail and a handful of other apps. 

I have been using a Optimus V phone and I am running out of memory. I find myself deleting apps and clearing my browser's data. I thought a small tablet would be good when I don't feel like pulling out my laptop and don't want to keep trimming from my phone's 250 mb hard drive and sucking up my battery. Also it doesn't have a front camera and I never realized how frustrating that was until I didn't have one edit (damn Asus has no front camera, just read about it, if its battery life isn't horrible might still be worth it). It's great on the road to kill time, but not for constant use. 

I think the Archos 70b is a huge upgrade over my phone, (well just about every droid tablet is) I don't remember what its battery life is and if they are not mentioning it. 

So, thanks again and I will do some research and give it some thought. I appreciate your suggestions. If I am not getting it for games, based on my uses, what do you recommend?


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok, well watching movies you will still want a smooth screen show 720p is ok, but 1020p is, well of course better. Single core would be ok for watching movies and some minimal web browsing. But you will be noticing some lag when scrolling. 512 RAM is the minimal amount of RAM to run Honeycomb or ICS. It also will give you lag and you will, with even no programs running if your luckey have 200mb of RAM free. For video chat you will need better then the 0.3 mp front cam that is on the archos 7b. I would look for minimal 1.2 mgabites. 

Ok, so overall I would still consider buying the Blackberry playbook as it is a great tablet, but lacks android. I would then propose the Acer a100, has 1gb RAM, dual core. Sells for $274
Ill give Moët options when I.get home from work later


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok, so i have found some more options, in your price range, some her out and some will be comming out later this year Q1/Q2 of 2012.

1. Leader 7-inch Tablet ( Not out Yet ) $180, Dual Core, 1Gb Ram!

http://ces.cnet.com/8301-33378_1-57355769/will-leaders-$179-android-tablet-live-up-to-its-name/?tag=mncol;txt

2. The Dell Streak 7 ( Out ) at $275 its a bit pricy but a great option and can also be your phone option  

Amazon.com: Dell Streak 7 Wi-Fi Tablet: Computers & Accessories

3. ViewSonic's E70 ( Not out Yet ) for $170, only single core, 521 ram, i think there are better choices...

http://ces.cnet.com/8301-33378_1-57354290/viewsonics-e70-tablet-puts-ics-only-$170-away/?tag=mncol%3btxt

4. Acer a100 ( out ) Good Tablet $275, front Cam

Acer Iconia Tab A100 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

5. Blackberry Playbook ( out ) $200-$250 Dual core, Front 2 mg Cam, 1gb ram, OS 2.0 coming for it, Good Choice if you dont mind not having Android...

BlackBerry PlayBook Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

6. Asus Memo 370T ( Not yout yet ) Probouly one of your top choices but no front cam. But for the Price $250 it might be a good sacrifice...

Asus Memo 370T changes the game by offering four cores for the price of two | CES 2012: Tablets and E-book Readers - CNET Blogs

7. Achros 80 G9 ( out ) Good specs, alright overall tablet, but a bit pricey for the quality...

Archos 80 G9 Review - Tablets - CNET Reviews

8. Archos 70b ( not out ) its another ok choice a single core, 1.2 GHz ram??, its nice price for HC/ICS...

Archos launches 70b Honeycomb tablet, expected to ship next month for $199 -- Engadget

9. Samsung Galaxy Tab ( out ) over priced for software, out of date...just a choice...

Samsung Galaxy Tab Wi-Fi Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

10. Last... Archos 70 ( out ) good basic Tablet for your needs, $200, root android HC...

Archos 70 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review



Ok, well those are what i found interesting and worth buying, look over the most interesting and please, i would like to know your choice.

Thanks and good luck


----------



## xarmok7

I will DEFINTELY let you know when I decide, undoubtedly. I am leaning toward the archos 7ob (7OB) or Asus, right now. 

I got to say I am so confused with Archos. Are there two different devices coming out? They say SEVENTY B ( what looks like a 70b actually on the device) on this site: Archos 70b $199 Honeycomb tablet with Android Market – video - Liliputing and the link you showed me on your list here: Archos 70b $199 Honeycomb tablet with Android Market – video - Liliputing. On their site they say SEVEN ob here: ARCHOS (what looks like a 7ob actually on this device). It is just confusing and I don't know why they are using similar numbers/letters for different devices, if that is the case. I just want to know what I am buying and think I am buying one thing and it is something else (bait and switch kind of thing). 

I am not getting the blackberry because it's not droid and the market is what sold me on having and keeping a smart phone. I already have a phone and plan that I like, while limited is very affordable, so I am not getting the dell. I don't want the Archos 70 because I don't know how to root and I'd rather get the hc already built in and it doesn't have the market (that is the first priority, 2nd priority is flash compatibility or installed, 3rd is battery life, 4th front camera (flexible on that, but if I had my druthers, that is something I really want for easier picture taking, video recording and possibly video chat). I guess that whittles down the list. I will check out the others as well, in a little while.

Any answers on the SEVEN ob and SEVENTY B would continually greatly appreciated.
Thanks for doing all this research. I do have another question if you don't mind. If an app works on my phone (Optimus V), is it most likely to work on the tablet? I don't even know you and you have given me so much information. So, thank you for all your help.


----------



## Shotgun4

Good to hear that you don't really mind not having a front cam , because that Asus sounds like a great tablet. I understand that about the Playbook, thats why i got read of it as well. 



xarmok7 said:


> I got to say I am so confused with Archos. Are there two different devices coming out? They say SEVENTY B ( what looks like a 70b actually on the device) on this site: Archos 70b $199 Honeycomb tablet with Android Market – video - Liliputing and the link you showed me on your list here: Archos 70b $199 Honeycomb tablet with Android Market – video - Liliputing. On their site they say SEVEN ob here: ARCHOS (what looks like a 7ob actually on this device). It is just confusing and I don't know why they are using similar numbers/letters for different devices, if that is the case. I just want to know what I am buying and think I am buying one thing and it is something else (bait and switch kind of thing).
> 
> 
> Any answers on the SEVEN ob and SEVENTY B would continually greatly appreciated.


ok, Archos has done this in the past, they give out options of the original tablets in upgraded or downgraded form. 

in this case they have chosen the Archos 70 to play around with. 

Original Archos 70 IT : Single Core 1.0Ghz, 256Ram, low pixel screen. 

ARCHOS

Updated Archos 70 = Archos 70b IT : Still single core but upgraded processor with higher clock 1.2gGhz, Minimal 512Ram ( is a Must for HC, probouly not a 1gb at the price ) Update screen res, And it runs HC not Froyo. 

ARCHOS

Downgraded Archos 70 = Archos 70b : ( notice there is no IT = Internet Tablet! ) This is an e-reader version of the Archos 70. single core processor @ 800mhz, 256 Ram, Lower screen res.

ARCHOS


So those are the differences between the archos 70 series. I know it can get a bit confusing. Its alomost like the Samsung Galaxy S series, Same look , feel, and some same specs...why upgrade ... i dont know. :whistling:



xarmok7 said:


> If an app works on my phone (Optimus V), is it most likely to work on the tablet? I don't even know you and you have given me so much information. So, thank you for all your help.


to answer that , most if not all apps in the Android market are compatible with every version of android, phone and tablet. some need to have a minimal requirement of software; like minimal 2.2 or up. when an updated software is released, the apps get updated right away.

One tablet you might also consider it the Amazon Kindle Fire. For $200 its not bad, but for not having a front or rear cam, sd card slot ( minimal 8gb internal storage ( might even be MAX )) and having a compleatly new look other then android, like it skin dosent even show android :facepalm: , but once again if you know how to root, i have installed ICS on my Bro's, so it can be usfull as long as you dont miss the the Camra , sd card slot, and know how to root. 

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-Tablet/dp/B0051VVOB2

If you have any other questions fell free to ask... opcorn:


----------



## xarmok7

Hey, I saw this video: Archos G9 tablets with Android 4.0 (hands-on) - YouTube about the Archos 80 G9 and it said it is releasing in February with ics. I wanted to know what you knew about this updated product. It is supposed to be out this month for $220. They showed the 10" and it looks long and thin. I wondered what the screen size Length by With is. They always say what the screen size is, but never say it's full dimensions. That is what I hated about the early flat screen tv's is they were long and wide and everything was distorted. Anyway, your input is always appreciated.

Also, in unrelated question, I was wondering on my phone Optimus V, 2.2, why is google maps always running in the background? I stop it, but it starts right up again afterwards. That has just always baffled me. Does google maps have some other purpose other than being, well...a map and used for navigation and other gps related apps that I am not aware of? Thanks again.


----------



## xarmok7

I couldn't edit my post, since it was after 15 minutes (not really sure why, but I am sure there is a reason). I was reading about leader, who I know has made some cheaper models, but I was wondering about the one you posted. Do you know if it comes with the "real" google market? I am going to do some research, but still recovering from surgery, so I can't sit up for extensive periods of time from my surgery (appendix). I know whoa is me...lol. So, I will look into that later. For $179 there has to be some catch or some issue, I just don't know about it, but it does intrigue me, especially with its specs 4.0 ics and 1 gig of ram...nice:grin: 

Also, one thing I don't get about Archos. Well one of the many:banghead: is at the CES and a PC World online entry for instance, they mention the product being $199 for the 70b and 229 for the 80 G9 and then there web site is selling older models with less features for over $300 and almost $400. It just doesn't add up. I don't know maybe the retail price is going to be significantly lower than the manufacturer's site, but I am confused about the pricing situation. 

I look forward to your response. Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Hey, I saw this video: Archos G9 tablets with Android 4.0 (hands-on) - YouTube about the Archos 80 G9 and it said it is releasing in February with ics. I wanted to know what you knew about this updated product. It is supposed to be out this month for $220. They showed the 10" and it looks long and thin. I wondered what the screen size Length by With is. They always say what the screen size is, but never say it's full dimensions. That is what I hated about the early flat screen tv's is they were long and wide and everything was distorted. Anyway, your input is always appreciated.
> 
> Also, in unrelated question, I was wondering on my phone Optimus V, 2.2, why is google maps always running in the background? I stop it, but it starts right up again afterwards. That has just always baffled me. Does google maps have some other purpose other than being, well...a map and used for navigation and other gps related apps that I am not aware of? Thanks again.



Ok so about the Archos G9 Series; i don't know exactly about the specific pricing but i think $220 is the lowest...

Archos 80 G9: Full Dimensions & weight

Flash series: 276 mm x 167 mm x 12.6 mm (10.86 x 6.59 x 0.50 inch) - 649g (23.8 oz)
Hard Drive series: 276 mm x 167 mm x 15.6 mm (10.86 x 6.59 x 0.61 inch) - 755g (27.7 oz)

Archos 101 G9: Full Dimensions & weight

Flash series: 276 mm x 167 mm x 12.6 mm (10.86 x 6.59 x 0.50 inch) - 649g (23.8 oz)
Hard Drive series: 276 mm x 167 mm x 15.6 mm (10.86 x 6.59 x 0.61 inch) - 755g (27.7 oz)

Pricing of the Tablets change from time to time as most of the time they are not really set till the real release date. like the USA Acrchos store has different prices then the Canadian store... idk why but they do, prices can change. 

USA=http://www.archos.com/

Canada=http://www.archos.ca



On to your unrelated question...

If you have the Android Market installed you your device , it is the Official Android Market, even if it is forced installed through root ( like every one who owned/own's an Archos 70 device had to because it did not come with google apps ) by flashing the APK, it is the official Android Market.


----------



## xarmok7

In this article: ASUS Eee Pad Memo 370T vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus Comparison | Android Advices it says that it has a 2.0 mp front camera. If that is true, I am sold. they made comparisons to the Galaxy Tab 7" and Asus seems to really be head and shoulders over it. I don't know how they can get it to be $20050 

The one thing that I don't see it making mention is if it is a google certified tablet that comes with google's suite of apps, Google Maps, YoutTube, Google Talk, etc. Most important of which it makes no mention of the market. Do you know if if it is a google certified tablet, with the market. Still no knowledge of the battery. I wonder how much the quad core sucks up...lol.

Well, I hope to hear your feedback and always appreciate it.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> In this article: ASUS Eee Pad Memo 370T vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus Comparison | Android Advices it says that it has a 2.0 mp front camera. If that is true, I am sold. they made comparisons to the Galaxy Tab 7" and Asus seems to really be head and shoulders over it. I don't know how they can get it to be $20050
> 
> The one thing that I don't see it making mention is if it is a google certified tablet that comes with google's suite of apps, Google Maps, YoutTube, Google Talk, etc. Most important of which it makes no mention of the market. Do you know if if it is a google certified tablet, with the market. Still no knowledge of the battery. I wonder how much the quad core sucks up...lol.
> 
> Well, I hope to hear your feedback and always appreciate it.





xarmok7 said:


> In this article: ASUS Eee Pad Memo 370T vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus Comparison | Android Advices it says that it has a 2.0 mp front camera. If that is true, I am sold. they made comparisons to the Galaxy Tab 7" and Asus seems to really be head and shoulders over it. I don't know how they can get it to be $20050
> 
> The one thing that I don't see it making mention is if it is a google certified tablet that comes with google's suite of apps, Google Maps, YoutTube, Google Talk, etc. Most important of which it makes no mention of the market. Do you know if if it is a google certified tablet, with the market. Still no knowledge of the battery. I wonder how much the quad core sucks up...lol.
> 
> Well, I hope to hear your feedback and always appreciate it.


Well , yes for sure if the Asus has a front camera, I am going to be buying on on release day. But there is a lot of confusion about this. Your arrival sys yes, while mine says no. http://fineoilsblogspot.com/2012/01/zte-t98-vs-asus-eee-pad-memo-370t.html?m=1

At CES on the tablet there was no front camera visible. Trust me, I held it. The modle had no front camera, but Asus would not specify to me or anyone eles that there was or assent going to be one. They kept telling me that this is just a madle and you will have to wait for release date to really find out. So yes that leaves some speculation. But even without the camera, I think I will be able to do with out at I use my tablet for work and have really never used the web camera, I tend to use my phone...lol Idk why I use my phone but ...

Mostly if not all tablets and phone if they run android they are google certified with market. If a tablet dose not come with google market it usually dose not fair well on the shelf.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> In this article: ASUS Eee Pad Memo 370T vs Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus Comparison | Android Advices it says that it has a 2.0 mp front camera. If that is true, I am sold. they made comparisons to the Galaxy Tab 7" and Asus seems to really be head and shoulders over it. I don't know how they can get it to be $20050
> 
> The one thing that I don't see it making mention is if it is a google certified tablet that comes with google's suite of apps, Google Maps, YoutTube, Google Talk, etc. Most important of which it makes no mention of the market. Do you know if if it is a google certified tablet, with the market. Still no knowledge of the battery. I wonder how much the quad core sucks up...lol.
> 
> Well, I hope to hear your feedback and always appreciate it.


Also, if you can't wait that long for the Asus and want a front facing cam I found this tablet for $275, it may not be quad core but it is a nice choice for the price...

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/ipad-and-tablets/huawei-mediapad-review-50005985/ 

Huawei is a very trusted company so no worries there.


----------



## xarmok7

I am not going to die, if I have to wait a couple of months. I could use some time to save up since I was aiming for $200, so It works well. You were at the CES?!?!?! That's awesome! What was it like?

The Huawei tablet doesn't say $275. It looks like a European Currency that is not the Euro (the old symbol for the Lira; I think, the Italian Currency, pre-Euro). I'd rather get more bang for my buck. I am going to wait and see.

Do you know if the Asus comes with Docs to go? I am really leaning towards the Asus anyway, unless the Archos 70b gets amazing reviews and the Asus has really shoddy battery life. If it has a front camera that would really be the icing on the cake, but it just seems like a great tablet. You saw it, how was the views from different angles? I know some tablets have had issues with this as well. Sometimes, if you are outdoors especially they are very difficult to see unless you raise the brightness which is of course on any device a battery killer. 

I am still curious why maps keeps running in the background of my phone. With all of my tablet questions, I wasn't sure if you saw the question. I don't mean to hound you, I just thought you had some idea? Do you know what the purpose Google maps serves constantly that it runs in the background even if I stop it? 

Well as always, I appreciate your wealth of information. Looking forward to hear back from you soon.


----------



## xarmok7

I looked up the Huawei device for kicks and it's $430. I actually think the symbol was the pound actually*face palms myself*. So, that's what it costs. Also, it looks like it's linked to cell phone carriers AT&T and T-Mobile, for a contract probably to lower the price.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Well , yes for sure if the Asus has a front camera, I am going to be buying on on release day. But there is a lot of confusion about this. Your arrival sys yes, while mine says no. http://fineoilsblogspot.com/2012/01/zte-t98-vs-asus-eee-pad-memo-370t.html?m=1
> 
> At CES on the tablet there was no front camera visible. Trust me, I held it. The modle had no front camera, but Asus would not specify to me or anyone eles that there was or assent going to be one. They kept telling me that this is just a madle and you will have to wait for release date to really find out. So yes that leaves some speculation. But even without the camera, I think I will be able to do with out at I use my tablet for work and have really never used the web camera, I tend to use my phone...lol Idk why I use my phone but ...
> 
> Mostly if not all tablets and phone if they run android they are google certified with market. If a tablet dose not come with google market it usually dose not fair well on the shelf.


I found a few more videos and one doesn't mention if it has a front cam and the cnet video says there is no front cam. I am guessing that's a no most likely. I would have liked it for taking self pics and web chatting, but oh well. It's still what I am leaning towards.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I am not going to die, if I have to wait a couple of months. I could use some time to save up since I was aiming for $200, so It works well. You were at the CES?!?!?! That's awesome! What was it like?
> 
> The Huawei tablet doesn't say $275. It looks like a European Currency that is not the Euro (the old symbol for the Lira; I think, the Italian Currency, pre-Euro). I'd rather get more bang for my buck. I am going to wait and see.
> 
> Do you know if the Asus comes with Docs to go? I am really leaning towards the Asus anyway, unless the Archos 70b gets amazing reviews and the Asus has really shoddy battery life. If it has a front camera that would really be the icing on the cake, but it just seems like a great tablet. You saw it, how was the views from different angles? I know some tablets have had issues with this as well. Sometimes, if you are outdoors especially they are very difficult to see unless you raise the brightness which is of course on any device a battery killer.
> 
> I am still curious why maps keeps running in the background of my phone. With all of my tablet questions, I wasn't sure if you saw the question. I don't mean to hound you, I just thought you had some idea? Do you know what the purpose Google maps serves constantly that it runs in the background even if I stop it?
> 
> Well as always, I appreciate your wealth of information. Looking forward to hear back from you soon.


Well , that's great a front cam dosent bother you. And me thinking you are in the states thought you might go throuch a cell phone company.

CES was amazing. I was luckey enough to be down there when CES was on. It's a great atmosphere to be in. All the technology, it was crazy. Everyone who loves tech should giver a go some time.

The Asus felt great in the hands, and from the angles I looked at, the screen looked better then the galaxy 7'7 lite tablet! It was a very vivid, clear, and bright, high pixel screen! Very responsive, but I was not aloud to try out any intense games but ther performance must be identical to the Prime. I also was not aloud to bring it out side ... 

Google maps is not only an application but it is a service that Google Android OS runs in the background. You accept this and allow it when you say "yes I agree to the terms and conditions set in by google". This can be stoped by freezing the app Google Maps but requires root to do so. And therefor you would not be able to use google maps at All! Now on my phone ( HTC EVO 3d ) it only takes up 6mb of ram to run it, so I don't really mind it. I have frozen it before, but I need to use it from time to time.

 If you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask .


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Do you know if the Asus comes with Docs to go?


The only tablet I know that comes with docs to go would be the blackberry playbook. I have not, and probably will not be buying a docs file app for 15 + $ any time soon. I use a diferent free note taking application.


----------



## xarmok7

How do you know how much memory an app is taking up? You mean that differently than hard drive space, right? I was just curious about the maps deal? I have no desire to stop it, just knew that it had to have some purpose. 

No, I definitely don't want or need a phone. I have virgin mobile and and have 300 minutes, unlimited data and texting for $25 a month. It's s the best deal out there. They raised it to $35, but as of now we are grandfathered in. The Asus isn't going to be linked to a carrier is it? I sincerely hope not. 

I wonder when they are going to reveal the battery usage for Asus and Archos 70b. If and when you find out please let me know what they are. Just out of curiosity what tablet do you have or currently use?

Also, is there a way to be notified by either Archos or Asus when their respective tablets are going to be released? Thanks again.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> The only tablet I know that comes with docs to go would be the blackberry playbook. I have not, and probably will not be buying a docs file app for 15 + $ any time soon. I use a diferent free note taking application.


According to the Archos 7ob honeycomb 3.2 tablet specs it comes with documents to go. That's why I ask. I love having office on my phone and thought it would be a nice bonus. It's not a deal breaker, though.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> How do you know how much memory an app is taking up? You mean that differently than hard drive space, right? I was just curious about the maps deal? I have no desire to stop it, just knew that it had to have some purpose.
> 
> No, I definitely don't want or need a phone. I have virgin mobile and and have 300 minutes, unlimited data and texting for $25 a month. It's s the best deal out there. They raised it to $35, but as of now we are grandfathered in. The Asus isn't going to be linked to a carrier is it? I sincerely hope not.
> 
> I wonder when they are going to reveal the battery usage for Asus and Archos 70b. If and when you find out please let me know what they are. Just out of curiosity what tablet do you have or currently use?
> 
> Also, is there a way to be notified by either Archos or Asus when their respective tablets are going to be released? Thanks again.


Everyone can see how much ram an application it using by accessing there task manager. I use easy task killer. It tells you you battery and memory usage. Good app And dose what I need it to do for me. 

That plan you have sound amazing. Im with koodo as I hate and can't stand contracts. I have 200 min, unlimited text, and have no data for $25 ...  I am always near WiFi so it dosent really bother me. 

No neither tablets scould be attached to a phone company as both don't have 4g/sim card support. 

You can keep an eye on these tablet companies by following them on Twitter and facebook. Also you can subscribe to there web site. That's what I do. I also follow other twitter accounts that do daily updates on android devices , so I stay in the loops. 

As of right now , I am using an Acer a100. So far my most favourite out of all 7 inch tablets. It has pure HC, and that's what I love...no skin. Like if the galaxy 7.7 tab would run pure HC, I might have picked that one up instead, but I can't stand touch wiz. And its a bit pricy.


----------



## xarmok7

I am REALLY frustrated. I just went to follow Archos on Twitter and they said that the Archos 7ob is 199 British pounds or Euro. That is $350 US. Everywhere I have read they used the $ sign meaning American currency. I don't know if the 7ob is going to be the same as the 70b and that is what is causing the price difference, but I gather that they are the same product.

I imagine that the Asus will be the same and be 250 pounds or Euro, making it $375, which is almost as much as my cheap laptop. Is Asus also a British company? It would be great if it's still going to be 250 US, as opposed to almost $400. I can't justify spending that much money on a 7" tablet. I am bummed and annoyed. In Great Britain do you/they use the symbol $ for pound or euro? Is that where the confusion is coming from? It would make no sense to use the DOLLAR symbol for another country as that would be extremely confusing? I don't blame you, I am just curious if that is what happens there? 

Here are the sources saying that it was under $200 U.S.
Archos 70b $199 Honeycomb tablet with Android Market – video - Liliputing
Archos Announces Sub-$200 Android Honeycomb Tablet | PCWorld

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I am REALLY frustrated. I just went to follow Archos on Twitter and they said that the Archos 7ob is 199 British pounds or Euro. That is $350 US. Everywhere I have read they used the $ sign meaning American currency. I don't know if the 7ob is going to be the same as the 70b and that is what is causing the price difference, but I gather that they are the same product.
> 
> I imagine that the Asus will be the same and be 250 pounds or Euro, making it $375, which is almost as much as my cheap laptop. Is Asus also a British company? It would be great if it's still going to be 250 US, as opposed to almost $400. I can't justify spending that much money on a 7" tablet. I am bummed and annoyed. In Great Britain do you/they use the symbol $ for pound or euro? Is that where the confusion is coming from? It would make no sense to use the DOLLAR symbol for another country as that would be extremely confusing? I don't blame you, I am just curious if that is what happens there?
> 
> Here are the sources saying that it was under $200 U.S.
> Archos 70b $199 Honeycomb tablet with Android Market – video - Liliputing
> Archos Announces Sub-$200 Android Honeycomb Tablet | PCWorld
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I have been watching Asus for quite some time now, I was also at thier CES box, they said $250 USA. As for archos , I am not sure. I did not have time to go stop by and ask prices. As I really didn't even know about there 70b untill after CES. Archos is a French company. Asus I believe is Taiwan. Not for sure about Asus but positive about archos.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> I have been watching Asus for quite some time now, I was also at thier CES box, they said $250 USA. As for archos , I am not sure. I did not have time to go stop by and ask prices. As I really didn't even know about there 70b untill after CES. Archos is a French company. Asus I believe is Taiwan. Not for sure about Asus but positive about archos.


Thanks, I was hoping about Archos with their $199 tablet and how it was competing with the Kindle (no way was I going to spend $350:angry. This is where I found the information:http://www.archos.com/corporate/press/press_releases/ARCHOS_70b_internet_tablet_20111220_uk.pdf I just thought that since that Archos did that, then Asus was going to pull the same thing.

Sorry, I just felt like everything had left my price range, ya know. I am glad that Asus is still $250 US, since that was the much better tablet. I was like man, they are upping the prices BIG TIME and allowing publications to misrepresent themselves. They never said themselves it was going to be 199 pounds, (350 US) but those two articles did. So, it was a bummer. I wasn't blaming you. It was just frustrating. Thanks for the clarification. Archos just made my decision ALOT EASIER.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Thanks, I was hoping about Archos with their $199 tablet and how it was competing with the Kindle (no way was I going to spend $350:angry. This is where I found the information:http://www.archos.com/corporate/press/press_releases/ARCHOS_70b_internet_tablet_20111220_uk.pdf I just thought that since that Archos did that, then Asus was going to pull the same thing.
> 
> Sorry, I just felt like everything had left my price range, ya know. I am glad that Asus is still $250 US, since that was the much better tablet. I was like man, they are upping the prices BIG TIME and allowing publications to misrepresent themselves. They never said themselves it was going to be 199 pounds, (350 US) but those two articles did. So, it was a bummer. I wasn't blaming you. It was just frustrating. Thanks for the clarification. Archos just made my decision ALOT EASIER.


No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## xarmok7

You have been extremely helpful and very informative. You are my go to guy/gal for all things tablets. I appreciate all your help. You can see where I'm coming from with the whole currency issue, right? I mean that's 150 more dollars. If it was 25 or 50 dollars, I could understand, but not a 75% increase when you convert from pound to dollar. Sorry my math was off. I think that is a significant difference.


----------



## xarmok7

Oops, I made a slight error. It's actually $261. I multiplied by 1.5 instead of converting it. My bad...lol? Now I will compare the 2 and see what gets the better battery life and reviews. I guess it must be the pain Meds. 

So, I am not launching an all out assault on Archos, yet. I am kind of regretting my tweets to Archos. I am probably still going with the ASUS, but I will take a look at the Archos 70b if it has a much better battery life.

Oh well live and learn...lol.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Oops, I made a slight error. It's actually $261. I multiplied by 1.5 instead of converting it. My bad...lol? Now I will compare the 2 and see what gets the better battery life and reviews. I guess it must be the pain Meds.
> 
> So, I am not launching an all out assault on Archos, yet. I am kind of regretting my tweets to Archos. I am probably still going with the ASUS, but I will take a look at the Archos 70b if it has a much better battery life.
> 
> Oh well live and learn...lol.


Lol, no problem, I do see where you are going with the price differents , I also don't like to spend a lot of cash on one thing. If I ever do make a wrong purchase, I just put it up on Kijij.ca and all goes well form there.... 

Get well soon and get back on you feet,

All the best to you.


----------



## xarmok7

Thanks for the well wishes. It's just my appendix, but it hurts alot more than my gallbladder for some reason. It has been a few days, but it's not been the best few days. I feel alot better than before and home. I don't want to see a hospital for a long time to come


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. It's just my appendix, but it hurts alot more than my gallbladder for some reason. It has been a few days, but it's not been the best few days. I feel alot better than before and home. I don't want to see a hospital for a long time to come


I can understand why. i myself, am not a fan of the hospital, i don't think anyone really is .


----------



## xarmok7

I just looked at the archos 70b pdf release and it's not the euro, but it's £199 and not €199. So, it's about $300 instead of $260...Ughh. All these different currencies are confusing and annoying. 

So, now it's $100 US more than originally described by the various sources.

So, $300 seems steep for a soon to be obsolete tablet with honeycomb 3.2 single core processors and a gb hard drive, 500 MB of RAM. When you compare ICS, 16 gb, 1 gig of RAM and quad core processor for the ASUS for $250; 50 dollars more. That's the updated deal. for now.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I just looked at the archos 70b pdf release and it's not the euro, but it's £199 and not €199. So, it's about $300 instead of $260...Ughh. All these different currencies are confusing and annoying.
> 
> So, now it's $100 US more than originally described by the various sources.
> 
> So, $300 seems steep for a soon to be obsolete tablet with honeycomb 3.2 single core processors and a gb hard drive, 500 MB of RAM. When you compare ICS, 16 gb, 1 gig of RAM and quad core processor for the ASUS for $250; 50 dollars more. That's the updated deal. for now.


Yep, I don't see how archos thinks anyone will buy that 70b over the Asus tablet. Asus has duble the specs in every direction. Also because there is a USB port on the Asus others have stated that you can just ad an optional web cam and clip it on to the front of the tablet for the tame you talk. Idk if that is really ways going and could happen but, if it is I would be sold on the Asus.

Also your right about the Archos 70b being stuck on HC all its life, because not one generation of archos tablet have they updated to a new android ... Eg. Froyo to gingerbread...original archos 70.


----------



## xarmok7

Well I would have preferred the front camera for taking pics of the wife and I. Sometimes no one's around and we are traveling we can't take pics of ourselves. It was for this reason more so than the web chatting that I wanted a front facing camera. I do have a web cam on my computer. 

As for Archos, their tablets seem to have issues with viewing angles. I thought that there newer devices might have addressed it. Yeah, I don't get having their tablets that will most likely not be upgraded on a previous os, lower specs for $50 more. I really hope the ASUS battery compensates for all of its firepower. 

Hey, can you tell me what ice cream sandwich 4.0 os will do over honeycomb 3.2? I am not even sure what honeycomb does. If you don't mind explaining the differences between 2.2 (my phone) and honeycomb and ICS, that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Hey, can you tell me what ice cream sandwich 4.0 os will do over honeycomb 3.2? I am not even sure what honeycomb does. If you don't mind explaining the differences between 2.2 (my phone) and honeycomb and ICS, that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


Ok so the main difference is preformance, and features. 2.2 aka Froyo is just a bare upgrade from 2.1 eclair, ( one of the first versions of android in working every day conditions.

Here are the difrences of each OS upgrade others then eclair and Froyo...


2.3 Gingerbread refined the user interface, improved the soft keyboard and copy/paste features, improved gaming performance, added SIP support (VoIP calls), and added support

for Near Field Communication. [43]

3.0 Honeycomb was a tablet-oriented [44][45][46] release which supports larger screen devices and introduces many new user interface features, support for multi-core processors, hardware

acceleration for graphics [47] and full system encryption. [48][49]

The first device featuring this version, the MotorolaXoom tablet,

went on sale in February 2011. [50][51]

3.1 Honeycomb, released in May 2011, added support for extra input devices, USB host mode fortransferring information directly from cameras and otherdevices,and

the Google Movies and Books apps. [52]

3.2 Honeycomb, released in July 2011, added optimization for a broader range of screen sizes, new "zoom-to-fill" screen compatibility mode, loading media files directly from SD card, and an extendedscreen

support API. [53] Huawei MediaPad is the first7 inch tablet

to use this version [54]

4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, announced on October 19, 2011, brought Honeycomb features to smartphones andadded new features including facial recognition unlock,network data usage monitoring and control, unified social networking contacts, photography enhancements, offline email searching, app folders, and information sharing using NFC. Android 4.0.3 Ice Cream Sandwich is the latest Android version that is available to phones. The source code of Android 4.0.1 was released on

November 14, 2011. [55]


----------



## xarmok7

WOW, that's alot of information. Thanks. Can the ASUS stream live footage like TV. Would it be able to use the hbo to go app and other tv/movie footage like netflix? Thanks for all that information. How did you become so knowledgeable of droid technology, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> WOW, that's alot of information. Thanks. Can the ASUS stream live footage like TV. Would it be able to use the hbo to go app and other tv/movie footage like netflix? Thanks for all that information. How did you become so knowledgeable of droid technology, if you don't mind me asking?


LOL, ya, i know a lot about Tech, thats for sure, but sometimes i can find myself in a slump with something i dont know about. i join groups, and forums. i also explore alot myself. *( you should see what im trying to do right now with my free time... lol its fun :whistling: ) ive taken some classes on how to port OS's and rebuild technology. I am really into Tech, but that is more like a hobby ( like fishing , hunting and sports ) then a job. i would like to get into a field of technology sometime soon, but then i would have to go back to school ... :blush:

towards your first question, Pretty much any app that runs on your phone will be able to run on the tablet as long as the developer has made it compatible. most devs do, as they want there app to be used. there are some that still havent ported their apps to the tablet market, like i have a battery saver on my phone that i paid for and really like, but it is not compatible with my tablet, really sucks  but that one of some very few apps.


----------



## xarmok7

Well, that's the thing. My phone doesn't have flash on my phone, so I have no clue about those kinds of apps. Once my warranty expires, I am going to try to port my phone. I may need your help with that. I have heard people say "brick" after trying to port what does that imply? What is the worst thing that could happen if you port a device? Does it reset back to factory setting or could it kill the device? Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Well, that's the thing. My phone doesn't have flash on my phone, so I have no clue about those kinds of apps. Once my warranty expires, I am going to try to port my phone. I may need your help with that. I have heard people say "brick" after trying to port what does that imply? What is the worst thing that could happen if you port a device? Does it reset back to factory setting or could it kill the device? Thanks again.


It all depends how you do it. I have bricked my HTC, git it into a boot loop, green screen, blue screen. I've done so many things to my phone until i have it perfect, ( witch I do now. ) I've been able to get it out of everything, and kept the warranty. But I was only able to do that because I made multiple backups. Other then that porting can be quite simple, as long as you know how to do it.


----------



## xarmok7

I have a couple of questions about my phone. Would I be able to root my phone that can't use flash, so I could make it compatible with flash? I would want to back it up. What app do I use to back it up on? If you can help, thanks as always.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I have a couple of questions about my phone. Would I be able to root my phone that can't use flash, so I could make it compatible with flash? I would want to back it up. What app do I use to back it up on? If you can help, thanks as always.


You can easily google you phone and add how to root.... But ill start you off...

Go here for step by step, this phone is not that easy to root but with this guide you should be able to do it fine.

http://www.addictivetips.com/mobile/how-to-root-lg-optimus-v-virgin-mobile/

You will be using a program call " super on click " to root the phone. From there I'm sure you can find a Rom on the internet. You should head over to xda fourms and go to your phone section and find a nice Rom that supports flash.

Here's a nice Rom, ICS!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1332644

Your phone has lots of options for Roms and themes just go to your phone page in xda. ( I think I said that twice ,  )

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1089 

You can use titanium backup from in the market to back up your device.

After root you will be flashing the roms using a flash recovery , most likely Clockwork mode recovery.

Good luck, if you need help, or finish post back,


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> You can easily google you phone and add how to root.... But ill start you off...
> 
> Go here for step by step, this phone is not that easy to root but with this guide you should be able to do it fine.
> 
> How To Root LG Optimus V [Virgin Mobile]
> 
> You will be using a program call " super on click " to root the phone. From there I'm sure you can find a Rom on the internet. You should head over to xda fourms and go to your phone section and find a nice Rom that supports flash.
> 
> Here's a nice Rom, ICS!
> 
> [ROM] ICSandwich2.3.7 - Final Edition [January 9, 2012] - xda-developers
> 
> Your phone has lots of options for Roms and themes just go to your phone page in xda. ( I think I said that twice ,  )
> 
> Optimus V Android Development - xda-developers
> 
> You can use titanium backup from in the market to back up your device.
> 
> After root you will be flashing the roms using a flash recovery , most likely Clockwork mode recovery.
> 
> Good luck, if you need help, or finish post back,


Is there an app to backup ALL my FILES and APPS, before I do this. I paid for a couple of things and I don't want to lose those, plus all of the contacts, notes, documents, etc. I opened titanium backup, but it was giving me an error message saying "Sorry, I could not acquire root priveleges. This application will *not* work ! Please verify that your ROM is rooted and includes BusyBox, and try again." I thought that app would back up my files, but I guess it's used after you root it. Is there something to use before you try to root it, like system restore on a PC? 

Also, the directions seem EXTREMELY COMPLICATED and I don't want to "brick" it. Especially the part about typing in that long command. I am not sure if I am supposed to just keep typing or go to the next line.

I guess I am just extremely nervous I am going to lose all of my information or damage my phone. Any information is always greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Is there an app to backup ALL my FILES and APPS, before I do this. I paid for a couple of things and I don't want to lose those, plus all of the contacts, notes, documents, etc. I opened titanium backup, but it was giving me an error message saying "Sorry, I could not acquire root priveleges. This application will *not* work ! Please verify that your ROM is rooted and includes BusyBox, and try again." I thought that app would back up my files, but I guess it's used after you root it. Is there something to use before you try to root it, like system restore on a PC?
> 
> Also, the directions seem EXTREMELY COMPLICATED and I don't want to "brick" it. Especially the part about typing in that long command. I am not sure if I am supposed to just keep typing or go to the next line.
> 
> I guess I am just extremely nervous I am going to lose all of my information or damage my phone. Any information is always greatly appreciated.


Ok, I just got back from work, give me some time ill fool around with this method and or find a new one. 

Every app you paid for is saved in googled cloud service. You might only lose the free apps, witch you can
redownload anyways. 

All you pics, docs, and personal info is saved on your SD card. You will not lose any info on your sd card. 

So Give some time, and I will post back.


----------



## Shotgun4

Shotgun4 said:


> Ok, I just got back from work, give me some time ill fool around with this method and or find a new one.
> 
> Every app you paid for is saved in googled cloud service. You might only lose the free apps, witch you can
> redownload anyways.
> 
> All you pics, docs, and personal info is saved on your SD card. You will not lose any info on your sd card.
> 
> So Give some time, and I will post back.


Ok, this is a very, very, simple way to root your phone. It dosent get any simpler. Just fallow the instructions, root you phone, install the recovery, but do not install the Rom on the thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1197991


----------



## xarmok7

Okay I have several questions, if you don't mind. I know it seems simple, but I just want to make sure I understand everything before I continue. I am pretty computer literate, but the droid/rooting thing is something completely foreign to me. So, sorry if these questions seem self explanatory, I just want to make sure I get all possible questions before undertaking something uncharted territory.

General Queestions:
-Do I do this all on the computer or some on the computer and some on the phone or all on the phone?
-Do I need a certain amount of memory (how do I check if I have enough memory) or hard drive space or any other specific requirements to Root?
-Does it make a difference if I am in a pre-paid plan as some apps won't work like visual voice unless you are not pre-paid, though I have no idea why?
Rooting:
-Do I do the installation of the drivers through the computer and USB or just straight onto the phone?
-When you say don't install rom do you mean the custom roms or GingerBreak becase copying GingerBreak is step 2 of rooting? If you mean GingerBreak what am I supposed to do after step 2, then? 
-Do I copy the GingerBreak using the computer?
-At what point do you switch from computer to phone?
-What is a good file manager app that you might recommend?
-How do you install GingerBreak I assume when they say "it" like a regular app using the file manager?
Recovery Image
-Do I use the phone or the computer to copy the recovery image?
-what are OV screens?
-How do I install the Flash Image GUI.app (save the .apk to a /sdcard directory?

Thanks again for your help and I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Okay I have several questions, if you don't mind. I know it seems simple, but I just want to make sure I understand everything before I continue. I am pretty computer literate, but the droid/rooting thing is something completely foreign to me. So, sorry if these questions seem self explanatory, I just want to make sure I get all possible questions before undertaking something uncharted territory.
> 
> General Queestions:
> -Do I do this all on the computer or some on the computer and some on the phone or all on the phone?
> -Do I need a certain amount of memory (how do I check if I have enough memory) or hard drive space or any other specific requirements to Root?
> -Does it make a difference if I am in a pre-paid plan as some apps won't work like visual voice unless you are not pre-paid, though I have no idea why?
> Rooting:
> -Do I do the installation of the drivers through the computer and USB or just straight onto the phone?
> -When you say don't install rom do you mean the custom roms or GingerBreak becase copying GingerBreak is step 2 of rooting? If you mean GingerBreak what am I supposed to do after step 2, then?
> -Do I copy the GingerBreak using the computer?
> -At what point do you switch from computer to phone?
> -What is a good file manager app that you might recommend?
> -How do you install GingerBreak I assume when they say "it" like a regular app using the file manager?
> Recovery Image
> -Do I use the phone or the computer to copy the recovery image?
> -what are OV screens?
> -How do I install the Flash Image GUI.app (save the .apk to a /sdcard directory?
> 
> Thanks again for your help and I appreciate your patience.


Ok, no problem. ill answer what i can...


General Answers:


1. Technically yes, but if you *"JUST WANT ROOT" * you dont need a computer. you can download the file "Gingerbreak" as an apk file, then use "* ES File Explorer* " ( downlaod from the market ) to install it. go to your file labeled "*Downlaods"*. Find the app, then click on it. your phone will then ask if you want to install in, hit "yes". your phone should reboot, ( will take up to 10 min to reboot ) then you will have root.

Try that , then when you think you have root post back, and i can answer more questions and tell you how to install a custom. 

***So***

On the link [HOW-TO] Simplified Root + Recovery + Custom ROM - xda-developers

just do the Rooting section...*NOTHING ELSE!*

Rooting

Rooting is the process of gaining administrative rights to the phone so one can do customizations that aren't normally allowed. Root by itself doesn't do anything interesting, unless there's an app that needs it. The fancy stuff comes from custom ROMs. Just remember Virgin Mobile Activation only works on Froyo ROMs, so do it before going to Gingerbread. The easiest way to root nowadays is to use GingerBreak. It can be found here:

[26.04.2011][v1.2] GingerBreak APK (root for GingerBread) - xda-developers

Way with PC: 

Instruction Steps:


1. Turn on USB Debugging (Settings - Applications - Development)
2. Copy the GingerBreak.apk to a /sdcard dir, then using a 'file manager' app (search for one in Android Market) install it like a regular app.
3. It can take up to 10 minutes, and will reboot automatically when complete (rooted), if attempt fails, reboot manually & run it again.

Way on Phone:

1. SKIP THIS! Turn on USB Debugging (Settings - Applications - Development)
2. Download the GingerBreak.apk, then using a 'file manager' app (I Use ES File Explorer), locate the file under "downloads" Folder. install it like a regular app, click on it to open it, your phone will ask you if you want to install in , hit "yes".
3. It can take up to 10 minutes, and will reboot automatically when complete (rooted), if attempt fails, reboot manually & run it again.

Download Gingerbreak APK Here at bottem of first post, Version 1.20!

[App] [26.04.2011][v1.2] GingerBreak APK (root for GingerBread) - xda-developers

Post back when you are done, or run into trouble...i have to go to work so there might be some delay in replay...


----------



## xarmok7

I installed the gingerbread, but it tells me to enable usb before I root to make sure I have an sd card inserted and mounted. What does mounted mean? Also it says to turn on usb settings before rooting. I thought you told me not to do that. So, I am going to wait to hear back from you as to what I should do before I try to use the root function in GingerBreak. Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I installed the gingerbread, but it tells me to enable usb before I root to make sure I have an sd card inserted and mounted. What does mounted mean? Also it says to turn on usb settings before rooting. I thought you told me not to do that. So, I am going to wait to hear back from you as to what I should do before I try to use the root function in GingerBreak. Thanks again.


Ok, turn the USB on. Try to root again with the application. If that dosent work leave the USB turned on but try it with the pc mode.


----------



## xarmok7

I did the root. Well, I followed the instructions. How do I know if it was successful. I don't see any real changes yet, except it seems to be going a little slower. Also, how do I install flash? It still says my device is not compatible. Thanks again.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I did the root. Well, I followed the instructions. How do I know if it was successful. I don't see any real changes yet, except it seems to be going a little slower. Also, how do I install flash? It still says my device is not compatible. Thanks again.


Ok, great. Now to make sire it worked your going to search in the market for two apps. One called " super user " and the other called root checker basic. Once you have installd both, open root checker and it will ask you if you want to check for root. Hit check root. It will open super user app and will ask you to accept the permissions , hit allow. If all goes well , the root check app will say , you have root . 

After that you will be able to install a new Rom with flash enabled.


----------



## xarmok7

I should say it's going a lot slower. I opened GingerBreak to see if I could unroot it. That option was grayed out. I guess I will just wait to hear back from you. I feel like it's not right. I don't know.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I should say it's going a lot slower. I opened GingerBreak to see if I could unroot it. That option was grayed out. I guess I will just wait to hear back from you. I feel like it's not right. I don't know.


If you have root, you can either buy setCPU, or download and install the APK file from google.

This app will let you speed up your phone.


----------



## xarmok7

It says I have root access. What do I do now? Is there a way to move more files to my memory card(other than the ones that I already have from app2sd? I am in need of freeing up memory? What is the apk file on google that I am looking for in particular?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> It says I have root access. What do I do now? Also, what can I do now?


Ok, that's great. Now with root, you can do more with your phone then before. You can control the CPU speeds using the app setCPU. You can uninstall unwanted factory apps, and you can change the overall apperance of your phone. 

The next step would be to install a recovery. Download Rom Manager from the market...I have the paid but if you don't want to support the Dev. Just get the free version. 

Post back when.u have the app installed


----------



## xarmok7

Alright, thanks. I am not going to pay, you are much You are much more reliable...and free...lol. I installed the app:-D


----------



## xarmok7

I installed it. I edited my post so I wasn't sure you knew:-D


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Alright, thanks. I am not going to pay, you are much You are much more reliable...and free...lol. I installed the app:-D


Lol ok, so open that app and scroll to the bottom of the selection screen. Edit: very top , first selection. You will then see it will say "flash clockwork recover". Hit that. Select you phone and let it do its work. When that's done, post back...


XD


----------



## xarmok7

It says you must have the clockworkmod recovery installed. How do I know if I do?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> It says you must have the clockworkmod recovery installed. How do I know if I do?


rom manager should flash it for you. select the first tile. " Flash ClockworkMod Recovery"

Watch this viedo, it will show you how to do it , its the same concept just on a different phone...

How to Install Clockwork Recovery and ROM Manager on your G2 Phone! - YouTube


----------



## xarmok7

I successfully flashed clockworkmod recoveryB-). What's next?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I successfully flashed clockworkmod recoveryB-). What's next?


ok, nice. now we need to decide what kind of rom you want. do you want the rom to run Gingerbread or ICS?


----------



## xarmok7

I think just gingerbread, my phone is fairly limited :-(


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I think just gingerbread, my phone is fairly limited :-(


well, here i can give you to options of good roms for your phone;

Gingerbread:

xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM+Kernel] Inferior Human Organs unofficial CM7.1

ICS:

[ROM] ICSandwich2.3.7 - Final Edition [January 9, 2012] - xda-developers

I believe that the ICS will run smoother, plus when you install the OC tool and a custom kernel installed, you will have great performance , almost 8X performance!

Anyways its a personal choice, look over the pics and tell me witch one you want and i will walk you through it!

P.S The ICS is also an easier installation!


----------



## xarmok7

To run ICS do you need certain requirements? 
-Dual core processor 
-600 mhz applications 
-400 mhz modem 
-160 mb hard drive (25 mb available) 
Is that capable of running ICS? Is that going to take up all of my memory or will it maximize its performance?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> To run ICS do you need certain requirements?
> -Dual core processor
> -600 mhz applications
> -400 mhz modem
> -160 mb hard drive (25 mb available)
> Is that capable of running ICS? Is that going to take up all of my memory or will it maximize its performance?


The Rom is designed for your phone. It will be the same as your current launcher except looking like ICS , and better graphics and smoother and faster.

Just fallow the instructions. I g2g to work. I'll post more info later.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> well, here i can give you to options of good roms for your phone;
> 
> Gingerbread:
> 
> xda-developers - View Single Post - [ROM+Kernel] Inferior Human Organs unofficial CM7.1
> 
> ICS:
> 
> [ROM] ICSandwich2.3.7 - Final Edition [January 9, 2012] - xda-developers
> 
> I believe that the ICS will run smoother, plus when you install the OC tool and a custom kernel installed, you will have great performance , almost 8X performance!
> 
> Anyways its a personal choice, look over the pics and tell me witch one you want and i will walk you through it!
> 
> P.S The ICS is also an easier installation!


I know you have to go to work or are at work, but if you do have time to respond that would be great, if not I totally understand and I will wait to hear from you when you have time. Can you please tell me what is the OC tool and how do I get it? Also how do I get a custom kernel? 

I have the Titanium Backup. I see that in Titanium Backup in overview, next to Fast/Auto app install it says No: (HyperShell Needed). Do I need to be concerned about this or how do I get a HyperShell? Also, there are some other things that are only available for the pro version. Do I need the pro version to do a backup properly? If not, what do I do to backup my applications? 

I am not going to go any further until I hear back from you. Sorry to make something simple...seem difficult. I appreciate your help, greatly.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I know you have to go to work or are at work, but if you do have time to respond that would be great, if not I totally understand and I will wait to hear from you when you have time. Can you please tell me what is the OC tool and how do I get it? Also how do I get a custom kernel?
> 
> I have the Titanium Backup. I see that in Titanium Backup in overview, next to Fast/Auto app install it says No: (HyperShell Needed). Do I need to be concerned about this or how do I get a HyperShell? Also, there are some other things that are only available for the pro version. Do I need the pro version to do a backup properly? If not, what do I do to backup my applications?
> 
> I am not going to go any further until I hear back from you. Sorry to make something simple...seem difficult. I appreciate your help, greatly.


Glad you understand. 

Ok, so OC is short for OverClocking. OC allows you to chose the speeds of you CPU. You can control this with many different apps found in the market. The most common used OC tool is called "SetCPU". It will cost around $2.00. But if you want , you can get it free from 4shared.com . You go to 4shared.com and search for that APK name. Then you can download it for free.



A custom kernel can be flashed through the recovery you installed earlier. This allows you to OC you processor farther then its normal clocked range. For example. If my HTC was clocked at 1.2GHz, but I installed an different kernel I can now OC to 1.8GHz.

The titanium back up is really used for only apps. Nothing on the system. You don't really ever need you use it. What you can do is before we flash a Custom Rom, we wil make a android backup in the recovery section. That's all you really need to back up. Everything eles is saved on you Google account. 

If your all set, tm we can flash you your Rom.


----------



## xarmok7

I got the SetCPU. So, I don't back up my apps? Are the ones that I moved to my sd card still going to be there if something goes wrong? Oh I went for the ICS since you said that was easier. I may have forgotten to mention that. How do you make an android backup in recovery section? What is the next step? Thanks for the help


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I got the SetCPU. So, I don't back up my apps? Are the ones that I moved to my sd card still going to be there if something goes wrong? Oh I went for the ICS since you said that was easier. I may have forgotten to mention that. How do you make an android backup in recovery section? What is the next step? Thanks for the help


Good that you got SetCPU. Now you wont be backing up anything using titanium. everything that is on your sd card will be fine. 

the next step is to preform a backup of your system. what your going to do is boot into recovery. there are 2 ways of doing this, but since i dont know the key combination for your phone we will use Rom Manage.

for your phone these are the controls:

Up & down : vol-up and vol-down 
Select : Menu 
Backup : Back

Steps for Backup:

1. open rom manager , and select the "boot into Recovery" option. 
2. Phone will reboot into recovery
3. select backup and restore 
4. select Backup
5. it will backup your whole system including apps.
6. Hit back ( go back to main menu )
7. Reboot phone.

After you do a backup , post back and i will give you the instructions on the download and flashing of your new rom.


----------



## xarmok7

I have pressed the menu? (black square with a white square in the right hand corner?) and it shows a hat and not the option to backup. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## xarmok7

I selected backup and restore and it just shows a hat over a circle with an arrow under it? It doesn't take me to the next menu? Did I do something wrong? Sorry, I didn't see my other post appear. Edit, My camera button is the select.


----------



## xarmok7

I rebooted. I am ready for further instructions.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I rebooted. I am ready for further instructions.


ok, great you got it backed up. give me 10 min from this post to get all the links and stuff ready for the next post.


----------



## xarmok7

no problemo.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> no problemo.


Flash New Rom:


1.	Download Rom and G-apps from the fallowing link at bottom of first post. You will have to download over wifi, and on your phone ( its easer that way ). 

Download:

ICS ROM= 
Page not found
G-APPS=
gapps-gb-20120116-237-signed.zip 

2. Open Rom Manager, 
•	Select “Install Rom From SD”
•	Select “download/”
•	Select the Rom file
•	Select “Wipe Data and Cache” + “Wipe Dalvik Cache”
•	You don’t need to backup existing rom as you already did an android backup!
•	Hit “OK”
3.	Rom manager will reboot your phone into recovery and will start to wipe then install new rom.
4.	If/when all goes well, Recovery will tell you that “Rom has been Flashed Successfully”
5.	DO NOT REBOOT! UNLESS RECOVERY FORES YOU TOO!
6.	Go back to recovery menu
7.	Select “Install zip from sd Card”
8.	Select “chose zip from sd card”
9.	Select “downloads/”
10.	Select “ G-apps zip”
11.	Recovery will flash Zip
12.	Reboot. Re-set up phone
13.	Power Down again
14.	Reboot
15.	Open market
16.	Search and install “Chooser app”
17.	Open Chooser app
18.	Select ICS Theme
19.	AND YOU ALL SET!

GOOD LUCK!

If you want a New Kernel, just ask and i will find you one!


----------



## Shotgun4

Shotgun4 said:


> ICS ROM=
> Page not found


*** [ROM] ICSandwich2.3.7 - Final Edition [January 9, 2012] - xda-developers ***

go to download section and click on link!


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> *** [ROM] ICSandwich2.3.7 - Final Edition [January 9, 2012] - xda-developers ***
> 
> go to download section and click on link!


I followed those steps and went to downloads and there was nothing there. Do I download the ICS rom and gapps first with the file manager? Then do I use the Rom Manager to do the other steps? I am just a little confused? Thanks.:facepalm:


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I followed those steps and went to downloads and there was nothing there. Do I download the ICS rom and gapps first with the file manager? Then do I use the Rom Manager to do the other steps? I am just a little confused? Thanks.:facepalm:


Download the Rom. It is after all the pictures on the original post.


----------



## xarmok7

It went through, but I don't have rom manager or any of my apps. Not sure what to do? Please help.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> It went through, but I don't have rom manager or any of my apps. Not sure what to do? Please help.


ok , so the rom installed?


----------



## xarmok7

yeah, but I can't get an account, my contacts are gone. Just a really different looking screen? I need help.


----------



## Shotgun4

Did you install g-apps?


----------



## xarmok7

I didn't get a chance to.


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok, do you have market installed


----------



## xarmok7

Yes, but it won't let me add an account?


----------



## xarmok7

I click on it and it asks do I want to add an account and I say yes and it goes back to the main screen?


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok, something went wrong on the recovery. Give me a minute to find a file


----------



## xarmok7

alright


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok , go on you web browser and download Rom manager from 4shared.com


----------



## xarmok7

which version?


----------



## Shotgun4

Dosebt matter. The closest to 5.0


----------



## xarmok7

I have it opened


----------



## xarmok7

Its 4.4.07 premium


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok that's fine


----------



## xarmok7

What do I do now?


----------



## Shotgun4

Now google es file manager apk


----------



## Shotgun4

Download that.


----------



## xarmok7

i downloaded es file manager. Well they called it estrong. file manager. What's next to do?


----------



## Shotgun4

Did you install Rom manager yet


----------



## xarmok7

yes I did


----------



## Shotgun4

Go into recover mode again, and flash the gapps file


----------



## xarmok7

It thinks I have the Optimus C and it won't give me the option of Optimus V is that alright?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> It thinks I have the Optimus C and it won't give me the option of Optimus V is that alright?


Not really.. ok give me a moment. I'll fond a diferent flash recovery for you...


----------



## xarmok7

I am in the manual recovery mode...is that where I am supposed to be? How do I flash the gapps?


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I am in the manual recovery mode...is that where I am supposed to be? How do I flash the gapps?


Witch recovery it that. I would try this one. Or are you in Clockwork recovery

http://www.mediafire.com/?vzc5k8taj9smmll


----------



## xarmok7

Clockwork recovery


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Clockwork recovery


Ok. Good. Go to sd card, zip location again


----------



## Shotgun4

Then install the gapps zip


----------



## xarmok7

It says install from SD card is complete


----------



## Shotgun4

Ok. Now reboot


----------



## xarmok7

What do I do now?


----------



## Shotgun4

Reboot


----------



## xarmok7

I pressed back to get to the menu to reboot because it didn't give me that option on that menu. Is that alright?


----------



## Shotgun4

Yes that's right


----------



## xarmok7

I signed in and I am at the market...what do I do now to get back all of my stuff?


----------



## xarmok7

I am at the backup and restore page, now


----------



## Shotgun4

It should automatically do it. If not ... Have you installed that launcher I told you to earlier...


----------



## xarmok7

what launcher is that?


----------



## xarmok7

sorry there is alot of information I am trying to process.


----------



## xarmok7

i appreciate your patience.


----------



## Shotgun4

It's ok. It's called chooser app


----------



## xarmok7

I don't remember there have been so many. I will look. At the backup and restore page. Do I check off :Restore from my Google Account to this device AND Keep this device backed up with my Google Account?


----------



## Shotgun4

Yes u do


----------



## xarmok7

I forgot to mention what happens when I try to login to netflix on netq.
It says HTTP 500- exception report and a whole bunch of httml language.


----------



## xarmok7

How do I get it to keep the date and time to show all the time? I can't find the where app on the market. Us there another place to download from? Thanks.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> How do I get it to keep the date and time to show all the time? I can't find the where app on the market. Us there another place to download from? Thanks.


If you can't find an app in the market, just search google for it and put, apk after the app name. 

Also could you post the exact error message you get.

Thanks


----------



## xarmok7

I sent an e-mail, but I am not sure if you got it. So, I am posting here. Please help

It's just freezing on startup now, mostly. Where it either just stays on the main screen or the screen turns black and there is a white line in the upper right hand corner. I have had to take out the battery over 10 times. I think there is a problem with the rom.

The error message I got is:
Sorry!
The application ICS 4.0 Launcher (process android.proccess.acore) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.
Force Close

I know you are probably at work, but any help, when you have a chance, would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I sent an e-mail, but I am not sure if you got it. So, I am posting here. Please help
> 
> It's just freezing on startup now, mostly. Where it either just stays on the main screen or the screen turns black and there is a white line in the upper right hand corner. I have had to take out the battery over 10 times. I think there is a problem with the rom.
> 
> The error message I got is:
> Sorry!
> The application ICS 4.0 Launcher (process android.proccess.acore) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again.
> Force Close
> 
> I know you are probably at work, but any help, when you have a chance, would be GREATLY appreciated.


ok, the rom is broken. what were going to do it go to Rom Manager and boot into recovery again.

at recovery, go to backup and restore, 

hit the restore button,

select the backup you made before you flashed the new rom

allow the restore.

after the restore is complete reboot.

now you phone will be back to normal.

what i want you to check is if you still have root after the reboot.

open the application root checker. ( download it if you do not have it from the android market )

if you still have root, reopen rom manager

**we are going to find a proper fully finished and trusted rom to install with speed!

go to download rom in rom manager

when you reach that screen , post all the roms that are listed for your device. 

then i will overlook them and see witch is proper for your device.

good luck sorry for the delayed replies.


----------



## xarmok7

I did all those things. Aren't you proud. 
These are the roms:
ClockworkMod
[email protected]
-Font Packs for Android 4.0
-Cerebrus
-Superuser
-Google Apps
Not alot to work with?
Well that is what shows up on rom manager.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> I did all those things. Aren't you proud.
> These are the roms:
> ClockworkMod
> [email protected]
> -Font Packs for Android 4.0
> -Cerebrus
> -Superuser
> -Google Apps
> Not alot to work with?
> Well that is what shows up on rom manager.


Haha, well done, your learning XD

Anyways, really none of those are roms, there scurrility updates, apps, and on kernel. So that really leaves us with no roms supported by rom manager. 

How is the phone running?

i am going to be looking for a Stable rom for your phone within the next 3-4hrs ( i have a busy schedule ) from there it will be simple to install.


----------



## xarmok7

I clicked on the different options
*[email protected]
1. Backside-IHO-
VM670-08102011
Backside-IHO-VM670-08102011 (smaller print)
2. aospCMod
aospcMod (smaller print)
Fontpacks for Android 4.0
*Recommended
1.Helvetica
The sans-serif featured on IOS devices. (smaller print)
2.Frutiger Next LT
a sans-serif originally designed for CDG Airport. (smaller print)
3. Cocunut Medium
A modern sans-serif used by Palm WebOS
devices (smaller print)
4. Helvetica Neue
The infamous and widely-loved sans-serif. (smaller print)
and several others
Cerebrus
*ROMs
1.Cerebrus 2.0
New video capture feature; option to open
Cereberus by dialing a number; new SMS
command to turn on Wifi; see full changelog on the website
2.Cerebrus 2.0 (ICS)


----------



## Shotgun4

Shotgun4 said:


> Haha, well done, your learning XD
> 
> Anyways, really none of those are roms, there scurrility updates, apps, and on kernel. So that really leaves us with no roms supported by rom manager.
> 
> How is the phone running?
> 
> i am going to be looking for a Stable rom for your phone within the next 3-4hrs ( i have a busy schedule ) from there it will be simple to install.


Ok, here's your best bet...Its called CyanogenMod.

it runs Gingerbread 2.3.4, and has lots of themes!

download it here...

CM7.1.0.1-VM670-BobZhome-101311.zip

do the same steps as before ( the ones in the other post for install in other rom ) then post back. if you have any problems, i will try to get them resolved as soon as i can.


----------



## xarmok7

continued. I accidentally posted prematurely...lol. 
2. Cerebrus 2.0 (ICS)
This version of the flashable zip should work on
Ice Cream Sandwich devices
3. Cerebrus 1.91
New option in 'Take picture' to choose which 
camera to use; 'find' SMS command now replies
immediately, so you see if the command is
being executed, other small improvements and
bug fixes (smaller print)
4. Cerebrus 1.9
Official 1.9 update. Call number and screenshot 
features added. Speak option in Display message
to use TTS to say the message, several small bug
fixes and improvements.
5. Cerebrus 1.9beta
call number and screenshot features added
6. Cerebrus 1.8
Emergency mode, alarms and message before
lockscreen, take picture after specified number
of lockscreen code failures, and new Alternate
Phones feature for password-less remote
localizing. (smaller print)
*Superuser*
ROMS
1. Superuser 3.0.7 efghi
Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Honeycomb, and Ice
Cream Sandwich (smaller print)
2. su binary-only 3.0.3.2 efghi
Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, Honeycomb, and Ice
Cream Sandwich (smaller print)
3. Superuser 3.0.7 d
Donut (smaller print)
4. su binary-only 3.0.3.2 d
Donut (smaller print)
5. Superuser 2.3.6.3 efgh
Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, and Honeycomb (no 
longer supported) (smaller print)
6. Superuser 2.3.6.3 cd
Cupcake and donut (no longer supported) (smaller print)
*GoogleApps*
*ROMs
1. 20120207 ICS
Recommended for CM 9.0.x
February 7, 2012 for Android 4.0.3 (smaller print)
2. 20120201 ICS
Recommended for CM 9.0.x
February 1, 2012 for Android 4.0.3 (smaller print)
3. 20110828 Universal
Recommended for CM 7.1.x
August 28, 2011 for Android 2.3.5 (smaller print)
4. 20110613 Universal
Recommended for CM 7.1.x
June 13, 2011 for Android 2.3.4 (smaller print)
5. 20110307 Universal
Recommended for CM 7.0.x
March 7, 2011 (smaller print)
6. 20110120 Universal
No longer supported.
January 20, 2011 for Android 2.3.2 (smaller print)
7. 20110115 Universal
No longer supported.
January 15, 2011 for Android 2.3.2 (smaller print)
8. 20110114 Universal
No longer supported
January 14, 2011 for Android 2.3.2 (smaller print)
Man this was a long list. I don't know if any of this information will help in finding a stable ROM. Thanks for your help.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Ok, here's your best bet...Its called CyanogenMod.
> 
> it runs Gingerbread 2.3.4, and has lots of themes!
> 
> download it here...
> 
> CM7.1.0.1-VM670-BobZhome-101311.zip
> 
> do the same steps as before ( the ones in the other post for install in other rom ) then post back. if you have any problems, i will try to get them resolved as soon as i can.





Shotgun4 said:


> Haha, well done, your learning XD
> 
> Anyways, really none of those are roms, there scurrility updates, apps, and on kernel. So that really leaves us with no roms supported by rom manager.
> 
> How is the phone running?
> 
> i am going to be looking for a Stable rom for your phone within the next 3-4hrs ( i have a busy schedule ) from there it will be simple to install.


Do I need to do anything besides flashing the rom? I don't need to backup again? Do I use that gapps again as well? I know I have to use that file manager? I guess if you have a moment, could you let me know before I try messing around again. Thanks for finding a new rom and all the help. Always appreciated.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Do I need to do anything besides flashing the rom? I don't need to backup again? Do I use that gapps again as well? I know I have to use that file manager? I guess if you have a moment, could you let me know before I try messing around again. Thanks for finding a new rom and all the help. Always appreciated.


Nope. Don't back up that rom as its broken. And ya. Flash gapps again. Use the file manager.


----------



## xarmok7

Shotgun4 said:


> Ok, here's your best bet...Its called CyanogenMod.
> 
> it runs Gingerbread 2.3.4, and has lots of themes!
> 
> download it here...
> 
> CM7.1.0.1-VM670-BobZhome-101311.zip
> 
> do the same steps as before ( the ones in the other post for install in other rom ) then post back. if you have any problems, i will try to get them resolved as soon as i can.


Alright, I am either doing something wrong or this rom is not right.
I flashed the rom using rom manager following your instructions. It never lets me get to the G-apps without rebooting. I then go searching for the ES file manager and even at the 4sure.com downloads and i can't get to it. What exactly am I doing when I use the ES file manager. Is there a step I am missing when I am supposed to be using the ES file manager.

I used the file manager on the rom to find the Gaaps. file. It then gave me a weird droid pic and said that it didn't go through. I don't remember the exact words. 

I am not sure what I am doing wrong. Something is off. Your help is always appreciated.


----------



## xarmok7

My bad. I did the Gapps as a rom instead of going to the recovery. I liked the ICS menus much butter. That's a bummer. Everything was easier to get to. We will see how long this lasts for. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> My bad. I did the Gapps as a rom instead of going to the recovery. I liked the ICS menus much butter. That's a bummer. Everything was easier to get to. We will see how long this lasts for. *crosses fingers*


Haha, ok so that means you flash it right?

yes i know the ICS is better, but for now that is the most stable rom i could find. when there is a stable ics rom available, i will post it here for you.

till next time... Have a good One!


----------



## xarmok7

Yeah, I flashed it. Next is overclocking...lol.I am getting pretty good at this. You would make a pretty good teacher and that's coming from a former teacher myself. Thanks for everything, again.


----------



## xarmok7

How do I get flash player? It doesn't show up in market. Is this rom compatible with flash. What do I do to make it so. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> How do I get flash player? It doesn't show up in market. Is this rom compatible with flash. What do I do to make it so. Thanks for your help.


Flash player is still a problem. I'll try and find out and test it out on the same device then I'll post back. I'm also trying different kernels with that rom . So I'll have some info for you soon .

I'll need some time wilt this one.


----------



## xarmok7

I won't hound you on the flash. Anyway, I do have a couple of issues. One is alarm clock plus. I used to be able to have the snooze go off and now it leaves,


----------



## xarmok7

Sorry for the partial double post. I didn't realize I already sent it. I saw it after editing this. I won't hound you on the flash. Anyway, I do have a couple of issues.

One is alarm clock plus. I used to be able to have the auto-snooze go off and afterwards automatically turn the screen off. Now it leaves the screen back on, so before I could just let my phone be, now I have to go and turn the phone off, manualy. 

It seems like a small inconvenience; but between being in my pocket and our multiple cats, it could easily make calls or turn on some other app. I have three alarms going off daily. So, it's kind of important for that function to work. I looked through settings in alarm and the phone and could not find that feature. I could use some help in this one.

Also, my battery seems to be dying faster. Any thoughts or suggestions on how to prolong it? 

Thanks again for your help. As always, it's greatly appreciated."


----------



## Shotgun4

xarmok7 said:


> Sorry for the partial double post. I didn't realize I already sent it. I saw it after editing this. I won't hound you on the flash. Anyway, I do have a couple of issues.
> 
> One is alarm clock plus. I used to be able to have the auto-snooze go off and afterwards automatically turn the screen off. Now it leaves the screen back on, so before I could just let my phone be, now I have to go and turn the phone off, manualy.
> 
> It seems like a small inconvenience; but between being in my pocket and our multiple cats, it could easily make calls or turn on some other app. I have three alarms going off daily. So, it's kind of important for that function to work. I looked through settings in alarm and the phone and could not find that feature. I could use some help in this one.
> 
> Also, my battery seems to be dying faster. Any thoughts or suggestions on how to prolong it?
> 
> Thanks again for your help. As always, it's greatly appreciated."


OK. So with your alarm. Ya the comments for that rom say that the alarm dose not work properly but you can all ways install a different alarm threw the market. That seams to work.

For the battery . It uses more battery to run smoother. You can help save battery by installing easy task killer and that same devs battery saver app... easy battery saver. 

Hope that helps


----------



## xarmok7

Damn alarm plus is the best alarm app. I guess I will look for another one. It's a bummer though. 

I went to use the voice recognition and it says it's incompatible with my device. How do I get that to work? 

Also, some of the features in where aren't working, either. No movies show up for instance. Any ideas what to do?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

